# CHEATERS Caught at Redfish Tournament



## txredchaser

It was only a matter of time. They need to post there names and pics up and down the coast. I think it is a felony, if the prize is over $10,000.


----------



## capt mullet

who what where when?


----------



## JohnAkaB

no pictures? links?


----------



## tangalangus

yes, we need more info


----------



## txredchaser

It was at the Rock The Riviera tournament in South Padre this past weekend.


----------



## Gilbert

who was it that cheated? I heard different names but doubt any of them are the right ones.


----------



## BOBBYG

You start a thread like this and give no details????


----------



## txredchaser

*cheaters busted . . . . . *


----------



## goodwood

what bunch of pathetic people... weights in fish and a cage full of fish... (head shaking).


----------



## Fish Doctor

im not encouraging cheating here but why the lead weights if the fish get inspected? its just not smart and its just wrong. 2 years ago in a redfish tournament that i was participating in i witnessed from about 25 yards away the winner sitting in his boat while i was wade fishing and he was clipping off an inch of the tail and shoving a 7 inch mullet down its gullet. its just plain wrong


----------



## Gilbert

txredchaser said:


> *cheaters busted . . . . . *


two cheating teams but doesn't give out any names.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

Gilbert said:


> two cheating teams but doesn't give out any names.


We need names


----------



## saltwater_therapy

*cheaters*

happens more than you would think

there's some people in the matagorda area that have a fish box and they always weigh in big trout in local tournaments that have no polygraph.
:hairout:


----------



## goodwood

Fish Doctor said:


> im not encouraging cheating here but why the lead weights if the fish get inspected? its just not smart and its just wrong. 2 years ago in a redfish tournament that i was participating in i witnessed from about 25 yards away the winner sitting in his boat while i was wade fishing and he was clipping off an inch of the tail and shoving a 7 inch mullet down its gullet. its just plain wrong


 THAT IS MESSED UP!!!


----------



## Gilbert

Jay Baker said:


> We need names


it was you wasn't it :hairout:


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

Gilbert said:


> it was you wasn't it :hairout:


I was in Seadrift....:rotfl:


----------



## ol' salt

Only link I could find stated local man issued four citations.


----------



## Fish Doctor

and one time two days before a big tournament while wading back lakes looking for redfish i found a huge crab trap in about 2-3 being curious i couldnt resist looking in it. it had 5 trout in it, one of them was upwards of 28 inches and the rest were 23-25, all quality nice fish i left them there but i couldnt stop thinking about how wrong it was. on my way back i released them all. i think i knew who it was too, for i saw him back there the day before. and it was something he would do. it happens a lot more than we think


----------



## railbird

60 teams and nobody is talking? Why hasn't anyone posted a name to go with this?


----------



## DMC

**NEWS FLASH**

People found to be generally dishonest when money is on the line. 

More later....


----------



## capt mullet

That is very low to cheat like that. These tourneys arent really about money because there arent guys making their living on tourneys like bass guys. These tourneys are and should be about pride. they definitely need to be called out and banned from all tournaments.


----------



## 007

You can all kiss my a**!!!! I caught those fish fair and square!!


----------



## Bretticu$

007 said:


> You can all kiss my a**!!!! I caught those fish fair and square!!


I knew it! Haha


----------



## 24Buds

DMC said:


> **NEWS FLASH**
> 
> People found to be generally dishonest when money is on the line.
> 
> More later....


DMC, you nailed it. It will never end.


----------



## JWHPOPEYE

The tuesday before this tournament, my uncle was running back along the island and saw a new white PVC post sticking out of the water along the island in the sand. Being curious, he circled around to check it out. It had 11, yes Eleven, 28" redfish on a stringer. Two were almost dead, the rest were released.


----------



## Fish Doctor

JWHPOPEYE said:


> The tuesday before this tournament, my uncle was running back along the island and saw a new white PVC post sticking out of the water along the island in the sand. Being curious, he circled around to check it out. It had 11, yes Eleven, 28" redfish on a stringer. Two were almost dead, the rest were released.


20 bucks say at least 4 of them had their tails clipped and were dropped on their nose


----------



## fishnstringer

*FishDoctor,*

what's your point with them clipping the tail? Anyone vaguely familiar with redfish would know the tail had been clipped, much less an inch!


----------



## Fish Doctor

im not saying that he didnt notice that im trying to say that alot of people do that to 29-30 inch fish also dropping them on the nose and take off 1/4-1/2 inch if dropped high enough, im just mad at the people who would do something about that for money and beat someone who would of won fair and square


----------



## aggiefishinDr

I cant believe we don't have any names!!! As fast as news travels in the fishin world, this is wierd?? Someone knows, but no one wants to say.


----------



## Capt. Danny Neu

I fish in the J.P. Griffon tournament in Port Mansfield each year and it is generally a fun time. There is really no money to be won in this tourney, however, people still try to cheat. My brother, Jeff, came across a stringer with 3 big redfish on it. They were attached to a stake. The cheating in tournaments is ridiculus! There should be a LIFETIME ban on these dumb ***** fisherman that choose to take all the fun out of the competition for the honest anglers. Way too many tournaments these days. Just my opinion.


----------



## Steven H

We heard about some staked fish at the JP this year also.


----------



## deke

saltwater_therapy said:


> happens more than you would think
> 
> there's some people in the matagorda area that have a fish box and they always weigh in big trout in local tournaments that have no polygraph.
> :hairout:


Happens alot for sure. People pen them up, and one guide accidentally mentioned on the morning show a few years back that he had a huge saltwater tank. Oops, he just won a tourney where very few were checked. I am willing to bet there is someone cheating in every tourney.


----------



## ComalClassic

Ive fished several of these redfish tournaments. Unfortunately, Ive seen several fish brought in looking beat up and coincidently just under 28". Ive seen smashed noses, shreaded tails and fish so torn up they look as if they've been in a trap for weeks. For those of us that have a passion for this sport and frequent these events, there is a reputation on the line and we know that if caught we will be black balled. For those who do not frequent these events, this is an easy money situation and if caught they figure they will simply be disqualified. This type of **** will continue happening until word is spread of consequences suffered from doing this. Personally, I hope they throw the book at these guys.


----------



## RedAg

*NAMES*

Spill it, NAMES.

Regarding all the people talking about banged up fish / shredded tails, in the bigger tournaments, these things are looked at and not allowed to weigh in. I think the IFA probably did the best job of not allowing mutilated fish, even to the extreme. I have seen fish caught that were not allowed just because the tail was not perfect.

Not saying it doesn't happen, but it is watched closer than the local tourney's.


----------



## ComalClassic

For all of you that claim you have found staked out fish prior to a tournament. Read a story about Gary Lee Jones in Missouri. He was busted cheating after another angler found fished tied up and reported it to the GW's. The wardens staked out the fish the day of the tournament and nailed that guy at the weigh-in.


----------



## Cool Hand

Dropping fish on their nose? and clipping tails? people actually do this? i never enter these stupid tournaments cause i always figured some of these guys were cheating,but this is the first i heard of clipping tails and dropping them on their nose....******* idiots.


----------



## railbird

Was there nobody from 2cool at the tourney? I have made some phonecalls but have not found anyone who knows what happened. I hope they are prosecuted. That is theft as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## RedAg

*X2*

X2

That is flat out theft, and the parties involved should be prosecuted.


----------



## jmose46635

I am afraid that the cheating occurs more than any of us would ever want to know about.

I fish very few tournaments each year mainly fundraiser types so small in nature but I have heard and seen things that just make me hang my head (staked fish, combining fish, trying to buy fish, attempts to switch fish near scale, fish OB, etc). 

The big tourney's with large payouts I think is about 40% for the money and the rest what pride and recognizition they will get for "winning". The small tourney's it has got to be all about trying to get recognition. I just dont understand!!


----------



## Beetle

ALLEGEDY these guys were the same guys who ALLEGEDY cheated in a tournament earlier in the summer. In the tourney we fished, they were ALLEGEDY ratted out before the tourney started and ALLEGEDY called out by the weigh master. After we weighed our fish, a friend told us the tourney was under protest. ALLEGEDY they almost got in a fight with the tourney director and the cops were called. We heard about it all night up until the time the prize money was about to be passed out. Right before they started passing out the money, we were told that everything we heard never happened. How did such a big deal go away? We thought everyone knew about it, but no one said anything when the first place team got their money. Only one post brought it up on this board and no one replied. One reason you may not be getting any names is due to the fact that the guys who ALLEGEDY cheated and won the tourney we fished were ALLEGEDY not your average fisherman. ALLEGEDY they had friends in low places. The tourney directors played their hand, and did a good job of making the ALLEGATIONS we heard go away. Everyone we knew who knew about it was cool with it including the team who finished second. If it is true it costs us a couple of thousand bucks, but we did not go there to retire or get in a sideways pistol pointing gun fight.

I have nothing bad to say about the people who put on the tourney we fished, and I respect them for handling the situation the way they did. They are good people who were caught in a bad situation. Unless this post puts me six foot under, we will be there next year and hopefully beating cheaters.


----------



## railbird

Alright, I will ask who won the tournament?


----------



## jim smarr

Word from South Texas is the guys will go down hard for this one. Felony charges. I hope my source is correct. He has been very reliable for many years as a SPI insider.


----------



## gater

*Cheating*

Funny, I mention the word cheating in tournaments and I'm a whiner. LOL

I heard they were arrested for attemted theft. If thats the case I would have let them accept the prize and then arrest them for on felony charges. Bass fishermen have recieved prison time for this same thing and until someone is made an example of it will continue. Like I said before, as sad is it might be, you put a hundred people in a tournament someone is going to find a way to bend the rules.

Gater


----------



## spike404

I am not a tournament competitor, so I am not intimate with how they are set-up and run. It seems to me that the only way to combat these types of shenanigans is to have a tourney rep on every boat. They would have to be volunteers, and randomly assigned each day. 

Just an idea. Heck, I would do it just for the boat ride.


----------



## Solid Action

Enough! Who the hell was it? 

Ya'll are discussing what you think their punishment should be, etc. but can't call them out on a public message board. That is pretty good punishment alone.


----------



## DMC

Beetle said:


> ALLEGEDY these guys were the same guys who ALLEGEDY cheated in a tournament earlier in the summer. In the tourney we fished, they were ALLEGEDY ratted out before the tourney started and ALLEGEDY called out by the weigh master. After we weighed our fish, a friend told us the tourney was under protest. ALLEGEDY they almost got in a fight with the tourney director and the cops were called. We heard about it all night up until the time the prize money was about to be passed out. Right before they started passing out the money, we were told that everything we heard never happened. How did such a big deal go away? We thought everyone knew about it, but no one said anything when the first place team got their money. Only one post brought it up on this board and no one replied. One reason you may not be getting any names is due to the fact that the guys who ALLEGEDY cheated and won the tourney we fished were ALLEGEDY not your average fisherman. ALLEGEDY they had friends in low places. The tourney directors played their hand, and did a good job of making the ALLEGATIONS we heard go away. Everyone we knew who knew about it was cool with it including the team who finished second. If it is true it costs us a couple of thousand bucks, but we did not go there to retire or get in a sideways pistol pointing gun fight.
> 
> I have nothing bad to say about the people who put on the tourney we fished, and I respect them for handling the situation the way they did. They are good people who were caught in a bad situation. Unless this post puts me six foot under, we will be there next year and hopefully beating cheaters.


Geez, it's like entering into a poker game where you already know people are colluding. Why enter? The best way to deal with this is for people to stop registering. I realize many of you enjoy the hell out of tournament fishing, but you have to speak with your wallet.


----------



## DMC

I don't think anyone's name should be dragged through the mud before they are convicted. It's impossible to recover if they are innocent.


----------



## Beetle

_Geez, it's like entering into a poker game where you already know people are colluding. Why enter?_


Obama and the goons in Washington try to screw me everyday, but I still get up and go to work.
 

I think the only time I won in Vegas is when I ran out of time and had to catch a flight home.
 

We paid for (4) airline tickets, all of our fuel, lodging for 3 nights, and we still had a few bucks left over.
 

And last but not least, I really like the free shirt.


----------



## aggiemulletboy

DMC said:


> I don't think anyone's name should be dragged through the mud before they are convicted. It's impossible to recover if they are innocent.


Then they shouldn't put the names of people convicted of crimes in the paper either. When big money is on line, it is fraud or theft.

An example from Texas with bass earlier this year:
http://armchairanglers.wordpress.com/2010/04/13/robby-rose-pleads-guilty/


----------



## fishnfool

I can't believe no one will post the names. Must be someone pretty popular if they are being protected this well.


----------



## twelfth man

I think the reason nobody is posting their names is because they were a couple of no-namers. Based on what I heard from friends who fished the tourney, they are local, 20-something year olds that nobody knew. When it does become public, and it will, I doubt any of us will recognize their names.


----------



## dragnet

*Names?*



fishnfool said:


> I can't believe no one will post the names. Must be someone pretty popular if they are being protected this well.


 It seems to me that the arrests or citations are a matter of public record in the location the alleged crime occured. Our local newspaper has the "police blotter" that lists arrests and other contacts by the police and sherriff's department.

If someone knows what police department was involved, I would think that is public record.


----------



## fishnfool

twelfth man said:


> I think the reason nobody is posting their names is because they were a couple of no-namers. Based on what I heard from friends who fished the tourney, they are local, 20-something year olds that nobody knew. When it does become public, and it will, I doubt any of us will recognize their names.


Makes sense and while it is bad, makes it a little better knowing not someone that has been fishing lots of big $ tournaments. If anything, shows the system worked as they were caught and prosecuted.


----------



## saltwatersensations

Their names were Dumb and Dumber. What a bunch of F'N losers............


----------



## 2 Many Hobbies

Beetle said:


> ALLEGEDY these guys were the same guys who ALLEGEDY cheated in a tournament earlier in the summer. In the tourney we fished, they were ALLEGEDY ratted out before the tourney started and ALLEGEDY called out by the weigh master. After we weighed our fish, a friend told us the tourney was under protest. ALLEGEDY they almost got in a fight with the tourney director and the cops were called. We heard about it all night up until the time the prize money was about to be passed out. Right before they started passing out the money, we were told that everything we heard never happened. How did such a big deal go away? We thought everyone knew about it, but no one said anything when the first place team got their money. Only one post brought it up on this board and no one replied. One reason you may not be getting any names is due to the fact that the guys who ALLEGEDY cheated and won the tourney we fished were ALLEGEDY not your average fisherman. ALLEGEDY they had friends in low places. The tourney directors played their hand, and did a good job of making the ALLEGATIONS we heard go away. Everyone we knew who knew about it was cool with it including the team who finished second. If it is true it costs us a couple of thousand bucks, but we did not go there to retire or get in a sideways pistol pointing gun fight.
> 
> I have nothing bad to say about the people who put on the tourney we fished, and I respect them for handling the situation the way they did. They are good people who were caught in a bad situation. Unless this post puts me six foot under, we will be there next year and hopefully beating cheaters.


THese the pieces of ship that cheated at the Shallow Sport Tourney and threatened to kick Wes' behind with about 600 something loyal supporters standing right there with Wes? Yes if it is this guy he is a piece of work and needs to spend a bit of time dropping the soap at shower time of a S. Texas prison! My $.03!


----------



## BigNate523

it was probably Robbie Rose lol he did it to bass and got caught maybe he moved down to the coast i think if you are caught cheating everyone in the tournament should be able to line up and smack you with the fishing rod of their choice JMO lol


----------



## Team MirrOlure

BigNate523 said:


> it was probably Robbie Rose lol he did it to bass and got caught maybe he moved down to the coast i think if you are caught cheating everyone in the tournament should be able to line up and smack you with the fishing rod of their choice JMO lol


Great idea!!! I choose my 15' Ugly Stik! That'll leave a mark!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## jeff.w

Team MirrOlure said:


> Great idea!!! I choose my 15' surf Ugly Stik! That'll leave a mark!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


X2! But my choice would be the Daiwa Beef Stick. A boat rod with the equivalent action and diameter of a telephone pole.


----------



## rodsnscrews

Same guy that won ShallowSport tournament is what I was told by local offical with knowledge of what went down at SPI on Saturday!


----------



## lovethemreds

Just saw this post in another board. Once again, not me saying this, just saw this post and thought I would share.

http://www.texasflats.net/index.php?PHPSESSID=9f09c86ad79b07026558775ab2624de7&topic=10915.15


----------



## InfamousJ

These guys sound like they need to have some ronnie waters beat down put on them..


----------



## Wedge

*The view from two fronts*

Republican.....they cheated and should be prosecuted to the fullest extent possible. This is an abomination of the sport and these people have to be held accountable for their lack of morals and impurity of heart.

Democrat......you just do not understand. They probably lost their full time jobs when they were pre-fishing the tournament. They needed to find fish so they skipped work to ensure that they would be winners. They are so misunderstood and they need help. Maybe we should start a government sponsored program with Washigton oversight for those that are so unfortunate. We must ensure that there are equal oppurtunities for these people as they are not on a level playing field with those that have better jobs with ample time off to support their habits.

LOL.....fry them and make them an example to those who may stray...


----------



## V-Bottom

Love to read this one as well. We have some added EQUIPMENT for people such as that ..... It will be put to use FRIDAY.......CBWT ............. "FRAUD by DECEPTION"


----------



## hog

txredchaser said:


> It was only a matter of time. They need to post there names and pics up and down the coast. I think it is a felony, if the prize is over $10,000.


A felony if over $100 is the way I understand it, I could be wrong.....


----------



## cloudfishing

When I first saw this I thought you were talking about the sitcom cheaters! anyways I would not put it oast a few people who would do this even though they know they willl get caught.


----------



## railbird

Here is what I have heard. This team won each of these tournaments this summer. (BAIT, Shallow sport, Hooters, TIFT, LKT), They have threatened to sue people and threatened to burn peoples houses down. They are thugs and criminals and I hope they are caught and prosecuted. This group of cheaters thinks they can get away with anything because they are willing to sue anyone who calls them on this cheating.

chuck


----------



## railbird

I have been hearing they were having problems down that way, thats why I didn't fish either TRS event down south this year.


----------



## Im Headed South

Kind of heard the same thing Chuck. Know what's really funny? When all was said and done the fish they had would have won without the extra weights lmao. I would be a lots more hopeful of them being made an example of if weren't down there. Anyone that does any business in that part of the world knows what I mean.

Mike


----------



## shallowgal

Every tournament fisherman and guide down here wants this group to finally really get nailed on this. These aren't really no-name guys, if it goes as far as it ALLEGEDLY does, this involves a couple of guides and a pro tournament team. But, they are not nice people and will probably try to sue my for even writing this.



> Originally Posted by *Beetle*
> _ALLEGEDY these guys were the same guys who ALLEGEDY cheated in a tournament earlier in the summer. In the tourney we fished, they were ALLEGEDY ratted out before the tourney started and ALLEGEDY called out by the weigh master. After we weighed our fish, a friend told us the tourney was under protest. ALLEGEDY they almost got in a fight with the tourney director and the cops were called. We heard about it all night up until the time the prize money was about to be passed out. Right before they started passing out the money, we were told that everything we heard never happened. How did such a big deal go away? We thought everyone knew about it, but no one said anything when the first place team got their money. Only one post brought it up on this board and no one replied. One reason you may not be getting any names is due to the fact that the guys who ALLEGEDY cheated and won the tourney we fished were ALLEGEDY not your average fisherman. ALLEGEDY they had friends in low places. The tourney directors played their hand, and did a good job of making the ALLEGATIONS we heard go away. Everyone we knew who knew about it was cool with it including the team who finished second. If it is true it costs us a couple of thousand bucks, but we did not go there to retire or get in a sideways pistol pointing gun fight.
> 
> I have nothing bad to say about the people who put on the tourney we fished, and I respect them for handling the situation the way they did. They are good people who were caught in a bad situation. Unless this post puts me six foot under, we will be there next year and hopefully beating *cheaters*._


This was a great post. Had the SS tournament been at the end of the summer and we knew then what we know now, things would've been a lot different.


----------



## InfamousJ

shallowgal said:


> Every tournament fisherman and guide down here wants this group to finally really get nailed on this. These aren't really no-name guys, if it goes as far as it ALLEGEDLY does, this involves a couple of guides and a pro tournament team. But, they are not nice people and will probably try to sue my for even writing this.
> 
> This was a great post. Had the SS tournament been at the end of the summer and we knew then what we know now, things would've been a lot different.


like a threat of a suit from thieves is so scary... their names should be spammed and banned from all tournaments if true


----------



## shallowgal

> like a threat of a suit from thieves is so scary... their names should be spammed and banned from all tournaments if true


You don't know these guys. They are really nasty.

Patience grasshopper.......once the allegations finally stick it will all come out. 

I just don't understand why they thought they could get away with weights in the bellies since they are the reason we started cutting open fish at all the tournaments down here to begin with!


----------



## Rockport Russ

I do not fish tournaments--although I have no problem at all with them--because fishing is my mode of relaxation, and competition would only screw that up. (Forget the fact that I would never win. ) But as an employee of the United States Government, I resent the implication that having lead up your *** should be illegal.

Russ


----------



## DANO

InfamousJ said:


> These guys sound like they need to have some *ronnie waters* beat down put on them..


*X2* !

this place is really hopping.


----------



## JWHPOPEYE

Beetle said:


> ALLEGEDY these guys were the same guys who ALLEGEDY cheated in a tournament earlier in the summer. In the tourney we fished, they were ALLEGEDY ratted out before the tourney started and ALLEGEDY called out by the weigh master. After we weighed our fish, a friend told us the tourney was under protest. ALLEGEDY they almost got in a fight with the tourney director and the cops were called. We heard about it all night up until the time the prize money was about to be passed out. Right before they started passing out the money, we were told that everything we heard never happened. How did such a big deal go away? We thought everyone knew about it, but no one said anything when the first place team got their money. Only one post brought it up on this board and no one replied. One reason you may not be getting any names is due to the fact that the guys who ALLEGEDY cheated and won the tourney we fished were ALLEGEDY not your average fisherman. ALLEGEDY they had friends in low places. The tourney directors played their hand, and did a good job of making the ALLEGATIONS we heard go away. Everyone we knew who knew about it was cool with it including the team who finished second. If it is true it costs us a couple of thousand bucks, but we did not go there to retire or get in a sideways pistol pointing gun fight.
> 
> I have nothing bad to say about the people who put on the tourney we fished, and I respect them for handling the situation the way they did. They are good people who were caught in a bad situation. Unless this post puts me six foot under, we will be there next year and hopefully beating cheaters.


You hit it square on the head, I heard the same thing from many many people down here. Thugs are entering or entering other people with there money and cheating, bringing in Old fish, and when called out, making life threats on the people in charge. Heard it from two tournaments down here this summer.


----------



## JWHPOPEYE

rodsnscrews said:


> Same guy that won ShallowSport tournament is what I was told by local offical with knowledge of what went down at SPI on Saturday!


And at the Parott Eyes tourny too i think.


----------



## Cool Hand

Was it the same guy that won the SS tournament that just past?


----------



## InfamousJ

Cool Hand said:


> Was it the same guy that won the SS tournament that just past?


looks like alot of winners on this list.. ???

http://www.shallowsportboats.com/uploads/pdfs/TROPHY RESULTS 2010.pdf


----------



## DANO

InfamousJ said:


> looks like alot of winners on this list.. ???
> 
> http://www.shallowsportboats.com/uploads/pdfs/TROPHY RESULTS 2010.pdf


There are no losers & everyone was given a trophy.


----------



## Cool Hand

DANO said:


> There are no losers & everyone was given a trophy.


Just like tee ball.:brew:


----------



## Im Headed South

http://www.texasflats.net/index.php/topic,10915.msg65537.html#new

Theres a name. Warrants issued if the post is correct.


----------



## Cool Hand

Ohhh finaly a name.Hope they catch this bum who are the other two?


----------



## jacobp80

You should know that if someone is threating to burn your house down or press charges they are guilty. Just like my 7th graders! When they know they did it is when they act out the most!


----------



## DANO

so these cheaters bully people ?


----------



## InfamousJ

a name... well, that dude is toast... hell is now comin' for him and it resembles ronnie waters.


----------



## DANO

InfamousJ said:


> a name... well, that dude is toast... hell is now comin' for him and it resembles ronnie waters.


they will not be able to bully him


----------



## DMC

Beetle said:


> _Geez, it's like entering into a poker game where you already know people are colluding. Why enter?_
> 
> 
> Obama and the goons in Washington try to screw me everyday, but I still get up and go to work.
> 
> 
> I think the only time I won in Vegas is when I ran out of time and had to catch a flight home.
> 
> 
> We paid for (4) airline tickets, all of our fuel, lodging for 3 nights, and we still had a few bucks left over.
> 
> 
> And last but not least, I really like the free shirt.


The free shirt sounds great. Where do I pay?


----------



## Slimshady

InfamousJ said:


> looks like alot of winners on this list.. ???
> 
> http://www.shallowsportboats.com/uploads/pdfs/TROPHY%20RESULTS%202010.pdf


I would argue the SS tournament results posted indicates who cheated. Largest individual stringer and Team stringer most likely are different weights. Largest team stringer wins the calcutta which is the only reason to cheat$$$$.

I do enjoy seeing those results though since I recognize the first name in the unguided column.


----------



## Stumpgrinder

Brad Luby

Hey, yall wanted a name. :slimer:


----------



## Cool Hand

Thehttp://www.texasflats.net/index.php/topic,10915.msg65537.html#new name is on the Texasflats.net site


----------



## southbay

CHEATERS! That's why I don't bother going to any tourny anymore. I've only been in a few, but every time someone got caught cheating or the event was open to fishing guides and pros competing on the same level as weekend warriors. It's just not right or fair.
My company no longer sponsors any event if the pros are in it too. 
As far as the redfish event at SPI, I heard yesterday that they are pressing charges. I also heard, that the jerk would have easily won anyway because his fish were BIG.


----------



## InfamousJ

southbay said:


> I also heard, that the jerk would have easily won anyway because his fish were BIG.


but people are saying they were caged too.. or at least that is what I thought someone posted earlier or somewhere else on this inet world of chit chat


----------



## bubbas kenner

*justice*

Justice will always prevail .That fool did not sleep well .Our creator gives you rest.liers cheaters theives never win they stay loosers .Vengance is his .


----------



## whistlingdixie

Their should be a tournament red list and if you get caught cheatin gyou are put on that list. It would keep a lot of cheaters out of the tournys and make it a lot more fun.


----------



## Tombo

I have too much fun to cheat. Seems the more I relax at tournements, the more fish I catch.


----------



## jacobp80

them boys in tidlum tadlum can throw a fishing tournament. Been at a few where i stayed up all night throwing washers at the bayhouse and never even wet a hook!


----------



## NewbieFisher

jacobp80 said:


> them boys in tidlum tadlum can throw a fishing tournament. Been at a few where i stayed up all night throwing washers at the bayhouse and never even wet a hook!


havent you read the story? youre doin it wrong. fish 2 days prior. catch big fish. put in holding tank or cage. drink all nite prior to tourney. sleep in. show up at weigh in well rested with winning fish.


----------



## oceanwaves08

Maybe we should send the boys an invite to a tourny at lake Falcon. just sayin'


----------



## BAMF32

*Polygraphs.....*

I'm ignorant about these tourneys because I don't fish them, but, wouldn't a polygraph solve these problems? Is it too expensive a cost?

Seems simple.......you fail a poly, you don't win.


----------



## 3up3down

Names you want---
Barry Bonds and Roiger Clemens--


----------



## twelfth man

They do poly most of the big tourneys. In fact, I believe there are still some poly's pending before the official results of this tourney are even finalized.


----------



## paymerick

No input, just felt like submitting the 100th reply on this thread...


----------



## Gilbert

paymerick said:


> No input, just felt like submitting the 100th reply on this thread...


you are 101.


----------



## Tailshot

paymerick said:


> No input, just felt like submitting the 100th reply on this thread...


Juuuust a bit outside...thanks for playing, though!

I want to be 103!


----------



## DavidCorpusTX

Gilbert said:


> you are 101.


He said 100th "reply" not 100th "post".

If you guys want to get all technical.


----------



## paymerick

Gilbert said:


> you are 101.


Yah, I was the 101st _post_ on the thread, which includes the original post... I just wanted to make the 100th _reply_... and I did


----------



## hunterjck

Any time something of value is involved (money, goods) there will be someone trying to get it dishonestly. Tournament prizes can be very valuable and participation is costly due to expenses and "road hazards." Hunters and fishermen are generally viewed to be of a higher order of ethics. Therefore, I think suspects should be filed upon and if proven guilty penalized as provided by the law. Also, they should be barred from all future competition.


----------



## BretE

paymerick said:


> Yah, I was the 101st _post_ on the thread, which includes the original post... I just wanted to make the 100th _reply_... and I did


Cowboy fan......nuff said.....


----------



## paymerick

Ha...this Texans fan will be a big Boys fan Sunday, gotta set those Titans back a bit more... 

Hurry up 4:30, I'm resorting to making 100th replies...


----------



## Neverenough

hunterjck said:


> Any time something of value is involved (money, goods) there will be someone trying to get it dishonestly.


Great book on the subject

"Predictably Irrational" by Dan Ariely.


----------



## Rosharon Red

These guys cheated and they finally got caught... If they put weights in them they probably caged them and etc...Jim and Scott saved the integrity of the tournament and kudos too them.. These guys are losers and it looks like they won't be around too fish any more! I can't express my happiness enough...I am sure there threats are BullSh** AND THEY CAN EXPLAIN WHAT THEY DID IN THE BIGHOUSE!!!!


----------



## brad luby

Stumpgrinder said:


> Brad Luby
> 
> Hey, yall wanted a name. :slimer:


why you want to slime my good name like that...


----------



## DMC

Makes you wonder, how many people cheat and still don't win because the winners cheated better?


----------



## InfamousJ

Rosharon Red said:


> These guys cheated and they finally got caught... If they put weights in them they probably caged them and etc...Jim and Scott saved the integrity of the tournament and kudos too them.. These guys are losers and it looks like they won't be around too fish any more! I can't express my happiness enough...I am sure there threats are BullSh** AND THEY CAN EXPLAIN WHAT THEY DID IN THE BIGHOUSE!!!!


X100

keep us updated shallowgal.... he in jail yet?


----------



## railbird

Cheaters will be called out, I hope some of the names that are floating around are not guilty of this, if so, I am going to be very dissappointed.


----------



## Rosharon Red

DMC in the smaller tournaments there may not be a polygraph but in the bigger ones there are. The IFA, TRS poly and if you win they will know if you cheated and you will be blackballed and hopefully ASHAMED. The local tourneys don't for the most part and it MAY lead to more cheating. I do not care what sport at what level there is cheating but for the most part the " BIG REGIONAL TOURNAMENTS" are clean. First and fifth get tested and that should be enough to scare you if you thINK about it. Lets face it the only money to be made is if you WIN!


----------



## dirtyred1970

I heard the guy owns a tire and rim shop on Commerce St in Harlingen. The second place boat got DQd also, as the story goes. Guess who was in the second boat? His dad! Apparently, the authorities aren't the only ones looking for Mr. Mares. Read to the end of the article: http://www.valleycentral.com/news/story.aspx?id=524574


----------



## Wading Mark

dirtyred1970 said:


> I heard the guy owns a tire and rim shop on Commerce St in Harlingen. The second place boat got DQd also, as the story goes. Guess who was in the second boat? His dad! Apparently, the authorities aren't the only ones looking for Mr. Mares. Read to the end of the article: http://www.valleycentral.com/news/story.aspx?id=524574


Cheating in a redfish tournament(s) will be the least of his problems.


----------



## Gilbert

oh snaps


----------



## 6 MIle

*just make a simple rule change*

I fish the FLW bass tournements and we fish a pro and co-angler set up where each guy from the boat has to sign that he varifies his counterparts fish were caught legally. I understand that these are mostly team tournements so just do like the ELITE guys and ask for a non fishing rider along in everyboat and have him sign for the teams fish. Not likely someone will put his own neck on the line for people they dont know. And trust me they will get plenty of people to sign up for this these guys get to see new spots and learn techniques that they may never learn about unless riding as a spectator.

Again just a thought!!!


----------



## shallowgal

Its so hard to safegaurd against cheating as a tournament director, people are going to find away around whatever you do. These guys just got lazy and got used to getting away with it so they got sloppy.

I think an impartial volunteer ride-along (like the big fish tournys do) would be ideal, but not feasible in our case where we have from 150-170 teams. The polygraphs are expensive (by the way, your entry fees will be going up $10 each to cover it...sorry everyone has to suffer because of a few jackasses) but one of the only ways I see that might work. Our polygrapher last year refused to polygraph the accused parties because they were too drunk and angry. Still charged us $350 just to tell us that though. Then the anglers who were accused started demanding that anyone they though might have turned them in get polygraphed too. At $350 a pop that gets ridiculous fast. Also, this particular group has been rumored to have passed certain polygraph test by eating a bunch of zanax beforehand. But we'll be doing mandatory polygraph's from now on.


----------



## Gilbert

will one of the questions be, "Have you taken a Zanax to help pass this poly?"


----------



## Cool Hand

So did these guys get paid? how about the dad's tire shop is it still open?


----------



## shallowgal

Last I heard the tire shop was closed with a note on the door from the cops.

Supposedly if you're on a bunch of zanax the polygrapher has trouble establishing the baseline questions (name, DOB, etc) that help them read whether or not you are lying so it becomes inconclusive. In my opinion, an inconclusive polygraph should count as a failed polygraph, but I'm sure you can get sued for that. You can get sued for anything now. Since when were fishermen so eager to "lawyer up"?


----------



## paymerick

shallowgal said:


> In my opinion, an inconclusive polygraph should count as a failed polygraph,


Absolutely not...


----------



## Cool Hand

shallowgal said:


> Last I heard the tire shop was closed with a note on the door from the cops.


lol!!!!!!!


----------



## LLM

Well not only have they been busted cheating they also been arrested by the U.S. Marshalls this week......... great guys btw.

http://www.valleycentral.com/news/story.aspx?id=524574

http://m.brownsvilleherald.com/news/mata-117837-documents-three.html

Tire shop is open. Just drove by it.........


----------



## InfamousJ

ahhh.. coming to light now.. the mares and threats of violence and such stems from their relationship with drug dealers and probably gangs... they live the thug lifestyle to begin with.. so granted, it was probably guaranteed violence would occur if they wanted it... hopefully that is all ending in that group.. next

someone post a comment on that article that they cheated in a fishing tournament.. LMMFAO


----------



## Gilbert

InfamousJ said:


> ahhh.. coming to light now.. the mares and threats of violence and such stems from their relationship with drug dealers and probably gangs... they live the thug lifestyle to begin with.. so granted, it was probably guaranteed violence would occur if they wanted it... hopefully that is all ending in that group.. next
> 
> someone post a comment on that article that they cheated in a fishing tournament.. LMMFAO


they have the snitches get stitches mentality


----------



## shallowgal

That was last Thursday that it was shut down with the note on the door. I'm glad they opened it back up. I'm sure there are innocent employees suffering because of something they had nothing to do with. 

I thought it was shut because of the tournament arrest warrant, but this makes more sense.


----------



## JJGold1

LLM said:


> http://www.valleycentral.com/news/story.aspx?id=524574
> 
> ..





InfamousJ said:


> someone post a comment on that article that they cheated in a fishing tournament.. LMMFAO


Looks like you already did.:rotfl:


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

InfamousJ said: *Today at 2:08 PM*
Not only where these thugs aiding a known drug dealer, but they were also caught cheating in several local Redfish tournaments. Enjoy your time boys, don't drop the soap. InfamousJ
Reply | Report Abuse

LMAO @ InetJ


----------



## Slimshady

shallowgal said:


> Its so hard to safegaurd against cheating as a tournament director, people are going to find away around whatever you do. These guys just got lazy and got used to getting away with it so they got sloppy.
> 
> I think an impartial volunteer ride-along (like the big fish tournys do) would be ideal, but not feasible in our case where we have from 150-170 teams. The polygraphs are expensive (by the way, your entry fees will be going up $10 each to cover it...sorry everyone has to suffer because of a few jackasses) but one of the only ways I see that might work. Our polygrapher last year refused to polygraph the accused parties because they were too drunk and angry. Still charged us $350 just to tell us that though. Then the anglers who were accused started demanding that anyone they though might have turned them in get polygraphed too. At $350 a pop that gets ridiculous fast. Also, this particular group has been rumored to have passed certain polygraph test by eating a bunch of zanax beforehand. But we'll be doing mandatory polygraph's from now on.


Kyra,

You and Wes work your b*ts off every year for customer enjoyment and appreciation. Why penalize everyone and just add a additonal fee to the calcutta considering thats the problem. Diesel just hit $3 again and its like 900mi round trip for me. :spineyes:


----------



## Rosharon Red

This is great!! Two losers on the run maybe three over a fishing tourney that they cheated on!! CLASSIC!!! Tire shop closed open again and the marshalls are looking for them! Could it get ANY BETTER!!!!!


----------



## reeltimer

Rosharon Red said:


> This is great!! Two losers on the run maybe three over a fishing tourney that they cheated on!! CLASSIC!!! Tire shop closed open again and the marshalls are looking for them! Could it get ANY BETTER!!!!!


Is it just me or does something about this story sound fishy!


----------



## paymerick

reeltimer said:


> Is it just me or does something about this story sound fishy!


*buh-dup, ping*


----------



## InfamousJ

JJGold said:


> Looks like you already did.:rotfl:





Jay Baker said:


> InfamousJ said: *Today at 2:08 PM*
> Not only where these thugs aiding a known drug dealer, but they were also caught cheating in several local Redfish tournaments. Enjoy your time boys, don't drop the soap. InfamousJ
> Reply | Report Abuse
> 
> LMAO @ InetJ


dayum! that wasn't me.. LMMFAO.. someone here stold my idear and used my handle... I aint lying.... too funny..


----------



## TEXASBACKWATER

*LKT "Alleged" Cheaters Latest*

Latest on the "Alleged" Cheaters

http://www.brownsvilleherald.com/articles/cheating-144006-fishing-island.html


----------



## TEXASBACKWATER

*Ring Leader Mug Shot*

Alleged Ring Leader Mug Shot

http://siterunning.info/booking/279557/Jose-Cavazos

Alleged Cheaters....The Ring leader who allegedly changed his name and also uses an alias to enter more tournaments undetected...Meme Manuel Jose Cavazos


----------



## justletmein

I think you're posting in the wrong thread, this one is from 2010.


----------



## JFolm

Wow. I just read this thread without reading one time stamp. Fml.


----------



## Taal

Not really wrong thread. This the same group that were caught cheating in lKT this year and arrested at the API tourney.


----------



## justletmein

Taal said:


> Not really wrong thread. This the same group that were caught cheating in lKT this year and arrested at the API tourney.


Orly? Habitual offenders eh, in that case they should definitely be blacklisted from ever entering another tournament again.


----------

